# Myster noise forces couple out of home



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1214535/Couple-driven-home-mystery-noise.html


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm....Interesting


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very....strange. I wonder what the heck it could be?


----------

